# Vaccine lump?



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Honestly I would take her back to the vet and have it looked at..perhaps even get a second opinion depending on what your vet says about it.

I only ever get rabies..and only once every 3 years or so.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Does your vet give the distemper vax in the neck? Around here it's given in the left hip.

I do do distemper vax..I do the puppy vaccine series, booster at a year and then titer or vaccinate every three years after that. Parvo is very prevalent here (working at a vet we get at least one positive test weekly..sometimes numerous ones during the week) so I don't skimp on the puppy series. I acquired my Shih Tzu mix after his owners signed him over when they couldn't afford Parvo treatments..he's a fabulous guy.

My dogs have never gotten a lump, but it isn't uncommon. My female Persian did though. If it's not gone in a week or so, I'd have the vet look at it. Even if it does depart, I'd make sure to mention it so they have it in the records. If it gets larger, though, I'd make certain to have it seen right away..usually they do not get larger.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

The NC statute says:

§ 130A-185. Vaccination required.
(a) Vaccination required. – The owner of an animal listed in this subsection over four
months of age shall have the animal vaccinated against rabies:
(1) Cat.
(2) Dog.
(3) Ferret.

I haven't read the official interpretations, but scheduling the rabies vaccine may be sufficient to avoid liability, even if the scheduled date is after 4 months.

I'm also in NC, and my Vet will give Mia different shots at four months in order to prolong the period before she has to get the rabies shot. (There must be some incompatibility between the vaccines Mia will receive and the rabies vaccine.)

I hope this helps.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

If it isn't better by Monday it might be worth it to take her so they can see it.
FWIW, I live in NC and haven't vaccinated any of my animals before 6 months for rabies.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

I would have your vet look into it. 
Many of my kittens had "thickness" after a vaccine at the vaccine shot area, a normal reaction my vet reassured me. It went down usually within 24-72 hours. I still didn't like it, they were usually sore around the area. 

I am sooooooooooo thankful rabies is not manditory here, god forbid it becomes because i would fight it every way.
I would NEVER vaccinate for rabies before 6 months. I don't know what the laws are, but if you can find away around it to atleast have it pushed to 6 months and more i would go for it.

Best wishes,


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jul 11, 2010)

cdensmore said:


> Has anyone's puppy ever gotten one?


Yes, when Butter was a puppy, he had a very large swelling that lasted 6 weeks or so. Fortunately, it did go down, but you should keep a close eye on that lump, if it gets bigger at all, you should consider having it biopsied and/or removed.

If my puppy had an adverse reaction like that, I, too, would wait until 6 months for it to receive the rabies shot or at least until the lump from the other vaccination was completely gone.


----------



## Barbie K (Jun 25, 2010)

I remember one time when I had Cookie vaccinated. The vet did the shot in the scruff area. A lump did appear and the vet did say it would go down. But I do agree with the other poster, even though it went down as the vet said it would, I didn't like it and she was sore/touchy there for a while.


----------

